# How many cats do we have????



## dseag2 (Jan 8, 2022)

We only have 2, but sometimes it feels like we have 10.  We have 2 very sweet males.  They follow me around constantly and Bugsy "climbs" me.  They are always on the counter when I'm cooking.  I have to put Bugsy in the laundry room to keep him from licking and smelling everything. 

But this makes it all worth it.  Watching TV this afternoon when both Bugsy and Andy climbed onto my lap.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 8, 2022)

I had 2 until a few years ago when the oldest one died and the younger one was so depressed he wouldn't come out of my closet. I finally put his bed and food dish in there, and he only ever came out to use his litter box. But that was no life for him, a cuddly, curious little Ragdoll (breed), so my sister took him to her friend who lives on a small ranch and fell in love with him.

So now I _sort of_ have 2 cats; feral cats who live wild but come here 2 or 3 times a day for food. My former foster son named the orange one Daniel, for his favorite TV character at the time, Daniel Tiger. The black and white started coming around fairly recently. I call him (or her) Pixel because his black and white markings are kind of geometric, so they look sort of like pixels. But the name Bullhorn would have fit because he's really LOUD!

Anyway, they're not pets, but they are buddies. Well-fed buddies. I made them a rain shelter, too. It's disguised as an outdoor table because we're not supposed to fraternize with the ferals. I'm hoping to get them sterilized soon. I'm expecting 2 free-spay/neuter vouchers to hit my email inbox any day now.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 9, 2022)

We had one for 21 years, she was blind and deaf in her last days, but could still find her litter box and food dish. It was time to act, recently we humanely had her put down via vet, keep her ashes in a small colorful tin box.  She was family.  No repeat.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 9, 2022)

Have one inside, 15 yr old blk/wht....he's starting to have
some medical issues...ah well....just started feeding 3 ferals
outside on back porch....never did this before, but it is
so damn cold...they live under house....


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 9, 2022)

Lulu is my current avatar. We had to say farewell to her last October.
Even now she is still so sadly missed. Our vet sent us a helpful poem.
It may help others but it is emotional: https://www.longridgevet.co.uk/words.pdf

On the left is Khandi and Ruby-Mae is on the right.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

I have one.  I would like to have 2, and would if allowed by my rental.

Myself being very disabled,  it is difficult for me, to do much of the needed tending, even for a home-only kitty;
But I do take very good care of the essentials for her and I give her lots and lots of attention,
and it is worth the challenge for me.  She is such good, comforting company, and I enjoy caring for someone.

Thanks for the thread, @dseag2


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

I love cats, but I like some dogs too,
and I would have loved to give a small dog a home, at some time, too, and had that type of friendship;  
But dogs do need even more care than cats, in specific ways which I knew I am definitely not able to provide.

Makes me all the more thankful that cats require less from humans than dear doggies do,
and that I can manage to share my time and space with a dear cat.

 A cat does enjoy all of the time and attention, that a disabled person can give, so it feels good to have the benefits go in both directions.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 9, 2022)

I currently have one indoor cat, and one barn feral one that I've been feeding for over a year but so far unsuccessful at catching -- but at least instead of sitting behind piles of junk in the barn the way he used to, now he sits right outside the shop door, though still hisses at me if I look at him (or her, not sure which).  I call him Meowy because when he sat far away I thought he was giving quiet meows when I looked at him, but now that he is close enough to hear, I realize I should have named him Hissy.

My indoor cat used to be one of the barn cats, he was already living in the barn when we moved here (and we brought along several barn cats from Colorado).  Last year when googling I found that there is a nearby Maine Coon breeder and I suspect this cat somehow strayed from there.  I was going to call them and ask if they'd lost one 12 or 13 years ago, but I felt a qualm about whether they'd try to claim him.  I researched the laws and it seems cats and dogs are mostly considered personal property that can be re-claimed from someone who found them, though it looked like some court cases allowed the pets to stay with the finders sometimes.  Not willing to risk losing my kitty, so I didn't call.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

That's a sweet one, in the picture  @HoneyNut 
Did that one _become_ an indoor cat, from your good care?

I kind of like the name, _Meowy, that you gave the other one.  _I can see how that name _stuck._


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 9, 2022)

We have always had cats and dogs, They seem to complement each other. They all got along even with the guinea pigs, hamsters and birds.
No two were alike and the hubby and I will often talk about the personality of each one and silly things they did. 
I miss all of them but at our age I don't want the worry of what will happen to them if we are unable to care for them. 
I think its wonderful that seniors get a new pet but I also think they need a back up plan just incase.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 10, 2022)

I have five. Not too much trouble. I don't like cleaning litter boxes though. They aren't crazy about winter and would rather be outside in the yard. They don't do much out there but sniff the air, watch for movement, and kill time napping between meals. Kind of like teenagers. I have one who won't drink water unless it is moving, he digs in the water bowl when he's thirsty. Another one likes milk occasionally, but uses her paw to gently dip and lick rather than lap it up. They're pretty quiet but they make sure to get their share of daily pets every day.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 10, 2022)

We have one part time cat here on the island. When we arrive she just shows up, and it's like we never left. She's very independent (aren't all cats), but most nights she jumps in bed and hangs for a while. The other night she curled up at the top of my head, usually down by my feet. No litter box, just let her in and out when she wants. Mike


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a kitten 7 months and a dog. I love them both to bits and they have kept me sane through covid. My dog is quiet and does not play indoors, the kitten is always on the go and is forever trying to play or bite the dog. My wish is that when she grows up they will be good friends. They will have had plenty of practice.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 10, 2022)

We still have the ashes of my very first cat, Cleo, that I found outside as a very young kitten in the 80's.  She was with me through all my single years, then when my relationship started 30 years ago.  I couldn't stay in the room when they euthanized her.   My partner stayed.  I will never forget her.

We recently put down our beautiful, 6 year-old cat, Toby, due to asthma and the center asked if I wanted a plaster cast of his paws.  I got it, and every now and then I just pass by and touch it to feel the outline of his paws.  They hold such special places in our hearts.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 10, 2022)

we have three, two are barn cats stay outside, one comes in during the day out at night.

growing up on the farm with milk cows I think at one time we had twenty or so cats. they all lived in barn. No animals in my mothers house. they would be all around at chore time. if you ever milked a cow you know you could squirt milk at them and they would love to catch it in their mouth.


----------



## RFW (Jan 10, 2022)

Never been a cat people but I like to make friends with other people's cats. I have a friend whom I visit often and she probably has about 4 cats now. Cute little things.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 10, 2022)

I love dogs as well but used to travel frequently during my career so the care required just wasn't an option.  Those kittens are cute!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 11, 2022)

Animals give us so much love and friendship, I can spend hours watching my two interact. After my last cat passed away I let some time lapse but was always looking. There was a thread on SF which I would follow , I could not believe what some people were saying about their cats, they sounded like cats from hell. Never having issues with previous cats I found it hard to believe . Then I got my kitten, well
she's calmed down a bit but she's still a monkey.
Before covid I found it strange to be in a house that did not have animals or books. Doesn't apply any more because I do not go in anyone else's house


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 11, 2022)

Always had a dog when I was a kid. Our first Collie came to us when some neighbors who raised Schnauzers invited me to come to a dog show with them. A free pedigreed Collie puppy was being given away in a drawing, and my ticket stub was the winner. I don't think my parents were delighted, but we all came to love that dog. My wife brought cats with her to our marriage, and it has been cats ever since -- currently a great Tuxedo. One other pet -- Fred, a Yellow Head Amazon -- who you are looking at right now. We believed Fred was a boy, but there was no way to be certain without surgery, and we weren't about to do that. When Fred was 17 "he" laid an egg. Didn't want to change her name. Fred will always be Fred. BTW -- cats are afraid of her, and probably with good reason.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I had 2 until a few years ago when the oldest one died and the younger one was so depressed he wouldn't come out of my closet. I finally put his bed and food dish in there, and he only ever came out to use his litter box. But that was no life for him, a cuddly, curious little Ragdoll (breed), so my sister took him to her friend who lives on a small ranch and fell in love with him.
> 
> So now I _sort of_ have 2 cats; feral cats who live wild but come here 2 or 3 times a day for food. My former foster son named the orange one Daniel, for his favorite TV character at the time, Daniel Tiger. The black and white started coming around fairly recently. I call him (or her) Pixel because his black and white markings are kind of geometric, so they look sort of like pixels. But the name Bullhorn would have fit because he's really LOUD!
> 
> Anyway, they're not pets, but they are buddies. Well-fed buddies. I made them a rain shelter, too. It's disguised as an outdoor table because we're not supposed to fraternize with the ferals. I'm hoping to get them sterilized soon. I'm expecting 2 free-spay/neuter vouchers to hit my email inbox any day now.


Bless your heart for taking care of them.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 11, 2022)

**
Bella the tuxie and the queen bee, Buddy the panther, always good for a laugh.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

I have 3


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> View attachment 203213*View attachment 203213*
> Bella the tuxie and the queen bee, Buddy the panther, always good for a laugh.


They are so beautiful, and is typical of cats they look like they are "over it".


----------



## fatboy (Jan 14, 2022)

i have one cat,he is my buddy.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 14, 2022)

2 cats, 2 dogs.  All indoor creatures. They actually belong to our daughter's family but we all share the old homestead together.  Also our 20 yr. old grand-daughter has a big, old turtle named Franklin, in a huge tank.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 14, 2022)

fatboy said:


> i have one cat,he is my buddy.


Like your name.  When at the cottage in Maine, we always go for breakfast at a restaurant in Cornish, Maine named"Phatboys".


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 14, 2022)

I usually have two at a time but right now I am sadly down to one. I enjoy painting and cats are one of my favorite subjects. Pictured are Coleus and Pumpkin.


----------



## Remy (Jan 15, 2022)

I have two, strictly indoors. Littermate sisters. Will be 11 in April.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

My 2 boys


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2022)

Beautiful cats in this thread.   As many here already know, I just have one.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

We love him too, @SeaBreeze  ...Always enjoy pictures of him!
I also like your _Snake Plant. _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> We love him too, @SeaBreeze  ...Always enjoy pictures of him!
> I also like your _Snake Plant. _


RIP....not as good with plants as I am with cats.   Thank you Kaila, I enjoy seeing so many other member's kitties, it's a treat!


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 25, 2022)

My outside ferals have gone missing for two days, prob because it is so durned cold...maybe they will be out 
on saturday....


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 25, 2022)

I also take care of some outside stray kitties.  Found a source to get the wild ones trapped and neutered.  The tame ones I adopt out.


----------



## Kika (Feb 25, 2022)

I don't have any right now for the same reason as @Ruth n Jersey.  I've had as many as 3 at one time. I have a cabinet with all the ashes of my cats, and both dogs.
My avatar is a picture of my last one, Catherine.  I lost her to renal failure just 2 weeks before her 21st birthday.  I gave her subcutaneous fluids for the last 9 months of her life I miss all of them.
.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 25, 2022)

We have 4 tame cats and 1 half feral cat. They spend most of their time outdoors with occasional visits indoors. We have an area for them to sleep and stay warm. All are spayed or neutered. As much as I love them I do not want to replace them as they pass over the rainbow bridge. Maybe only have 1 cat. i worry about what would become of them once I am gone.
My two favorites- both males.


----------



## Trila (Feb 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I have one.  I would like to have 2, and would if allowed by my rental.
> 
> Myself being very disabled,  it is difficult for me, to do much of the needed tending, even for a home-only kitty;
> But I do take very good care of the essentials for her and I give her lots and lots of attention,
> ...


Just a thought....
Since you are disabled, and  cats give comfort and companionship, maybe you could have another one if they are "support animals".


----------



## Trila (Feb 25, 2022)

One at a time, for me.  And always a male, short haired ginger.  Hubby (aka guy) refuses to have house pets, but he does let them in once a day, just because.

Our first one was Gomer. It annoyed me to no end when people would call him Gomer Pile!!  . Gomer would rather _die_, than come in the house!

Next we had Barney.  And 6know what people called him?  Barney Fife!!!!  

By number three, I figured that "if you can't fight them, then join them."  That's when we got Opie.  If anyone is interested, read the topic called "Opie's Story" for details.

Now we have Andy.....he's a really good boy!  Most of my indoor pictures are of him sleeping!  LOL


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 25, 2022)

I have one cat.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 25, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> I have one cat.
> 
> View attachment 210476


Beautiful!  Male or female?  You must tell us his/her name!


----------



## mrstime (Feb 25, 2022)

We have been without a cat now for a year or so. We would like a kitty, but we are waiting until we see one needing a home. Might see one as we garage sale come spring.


----------



## Jace (Feb 25, 2022)

O M G, They (their pictures) are all so gorgeous!
Had one, but ....sadly....
Can't go thru that again!!
All take care of yours


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 25, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Beautiful!  Male or female?  You must tell us his/her name!


She is a Female. Her full name is Princess Fussnose, but goes by several names including Cessa, Princess, Fuzz, Fuzza, and Fuzz Wuzz.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 25, 2022)

I understand.  Our Andy is Andy Pandy and Cutie Pie and Bugsy is Bugs, 
Buggers and Bugaboo.


----------

